# Christmas Holiday Week in Nashville



## Timeshare Von (Oct 3, 2009)

Anything special that happens in the Nashville area during the holidays?  We arrive on Friday Christmas day for a week at the Wyndham there and are curious about the festivities around the city.


----------



## riverdees05 (Oct 3, 2009)

The Music City Bowl, Sunday, December 27, 2009, 7:15 pm  LP Field-Nashville, TN 


The Gaylord Opryland Hotel & Convention Center has a lot going on during the holidays.  It is close to the Wyndham.


Radio City Christmas Spectacular Grand Ole Opry House
Nashville, TN, till Sunday, December 27.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks - we're thinking about the Radio City Christmas show for closing night - Sunday.


----------



## lprstn (Oct 5, 2009)

There are lots of nice things to do.  Go to Gatlinburg, they have a sky resort there and they make snow during that time.  You can ice skate and do tons of other things there.

Have fun, we did last year.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Oct 18, 2009)

We aren't skiers or ice skaters, and with my MIL along for the trip, we'll have to pace ourselves carefully.

We have picked up tickets for the Radio City Rockettes' show and look forward to the Belmont Mansion which has holiday decorations for their tours.

Jack Daniels is also on our "to do" list which will include lunch in downtown Lynchburg too 

We've picked up some Restaurant.com g/c for Wildhorse Saloon (which I've been to in the past and loved) . . . and BB Kings and the Hickory Grill (inside the Music City Sheraton).

Any other suggestions or ideas??

Von


----------



## Timeshare Von (Oct 18, 2009)

lprstn said:


> There are lots of nice things to do.  Go to Gatlinburg . . .



YIKES just looked it up . . . nearly four hours from Nashville to Gatlinburg.  Not an options, but thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Leturno (Oct 20, 2009)

*I'd Look at the Gaylord again for activities.*

I thought for sure the Gaylord had a lot going on for Christmas day. Isn't it on TV for some parade or something?
It also sounds like you got a day planned in the old down town. 

Another thing to do on Sunday morning is Cowboy Church. It is right near the resort and they put on a great live show.

http://nashvillecowboychurch.org/design/pages/info.htm

Looks like they have broadcasts from a different location on Sunday & Wednesday nights but on Sunday morning they are at the Texas Troubadour Theatre which is just down the road from the Wyndham Nashville resort. I would have to think that their show the day after Christmas must be a nice one. The one we went to on a normal Sunday featured some great talent. We bought a CD from one of the performers and had her sign it after the service.

FYI: It is a church service with a ministry but it is also a live radio show live country and gospel performers. 

I found out about it here on TUG many years ago.

Scott


----------



## Timeshare Von (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks Scott.  We arrive *on* Christmas day after a long drive in so it is unlikely that we'll be looking for much to do on that day.  Cowboy Church sounds like something interesting and probably of interest to my MIL especially.

Thanks for the thoughts - and we'll check out Opryland for other things to see and do when we are there.

Von


----------



## riverdees05 (Oct 21, 2009)

*Miss Mary Bobo's Boarding House & Restaurant*

Miss Mary Bobo's Boarding House & Restaurant
295 Main St.
Lynchburg, TN 37352

Phone:  931-759-7394  931-759-7394 


Off the square in Lynchburg rests Miss Mary Bobo's Boarding House. Since 1908, this historic house has served traditional food with hospitality. 

Hours Open to the Public
1 p.m. seating. Also 11 a.m. on busy days. 

Dates Closed
Sundays and major holidays 

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaura...obo_s_Boarding_House-Lynchburg_Tennessee.html

If you decide you want to go, will need to call far in advance for reservations, they fill up fast.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Oct 21, 2009)

Yep - a trip to Lynchburg and the Jack Daniels' tour is on our list so Miss BoBo's could be too


----------



## Leturno (Oct 28, 2009)

Timeshare Von said:


> Thanks Scott.  We arrive *on* Christmas day after a long drive in so it is unlikely that we'll be looking for much to do on that day.  Cowboy Church sounds like something interesting and probably of interest to my MIL especially.
> 
> Thanks for the thoughts - and we'll check out Opryland for other things to see and do when we are there.
> 
> Von



Oh no, it is on Sunday like normal Church so the day after you arrive.

Scott


----------



## Timeshare Von (Oct 28, 2009)

Leturno said:


> Oh no, it is on Sunday like normal Church so the day after you arrive.
> 
> Scott



My comment about Christmas Day arrival had to do with going over the Opryland on Christmas Day.  I understood Cowboy Church was a "regular" service on Sunday.


----------



## riverdees05 (Oct 28, 2009)

*Space and Rocket Center - Huntsville, AL*

You might consider the Space and Rocket Center in Huntsville, AL after your Jack Daniels tour, if you want a long day.

Lynchburg, TN to Huntsville, AL is about an 50 miles and an hour drive - check mapquest for details.

http://www.spacecamp.com/museum/


----------



## Timeshare Von (Oct 29, 2009)

WOW I must admit I didn't realize that Huntsville was that close to Lynchburg.  I will have to check in with my MIL and see if she is interested and in for a nice road trip   My DH of course, will enjoy anything involved flight and space!


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 30, 2009)

when we were there, a conceirge was selling the Entertainment book for only $20.  We used the tickets to take the General Jackson showboat ride, and also to go to a country dinner show not far fromt he rsort.  Also, if you go to the Opryland Mall, the gibson Guitar store has a showcase theatre attached, and they had some dinner shows and other entertainment.  We went tot he Hermitage and we spent a day in Franklin at Civil War sites and had a nice meal in town at a restaurnat with a grocery store name.


----------



## vkrn (Nov 1, 2009)

For a good overview of the city, take the Tootsie Tour. You can catch the bus at the resort.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Dec 30, 2009)

*Update from Nashville*

We have been here four or five days now and are thoroughly enjoying our time in Nashville at the Wyndham.

The Christmas Spectacular (featuring the Rockettes) was fabulous!!!  Driving in and around Opryland and Opry Mills . . . not so much.  (READ:  HASSLE AND PITA!)  Parking was also a nightmare at the Grand Ole Opry.

We have toured The Hermitage and Belmont Mansion, loved them both even though it's been unseasonably cold and that affected our time spent on the grounds at The Hermitage.

We toured the Ryman Auditorium as well . . . also enjoyed that. (We are amazed at how many things "Gaylord Entertainment" has their fingers in.)

Enjoyed BBQ dinner at Neelys, not so much at BB Kings.  Had a nice steak dinner at Santa Fe Cattle Company on Music Valley Drive and are looking forward to Wildhorse Saloon (also owned by Gaylord Entertainment!) tonight for dinner.  Breakfast our first morning in town at Old Hickory (inside the Sheraton Music City) was outstanding!  NOTE:  Restaurant.com g/c were available for BB Kings, Wildhorse Saloon and Old Hickory . . . with the usual use restrictions.

Today we're doing the Jack Daniel's and Dickel distilleries, but are taking a pass on the 1:00 dinner at Miss Bobo's.

It's doubtful that we'll make it down to Huntsville on Thursday . . . as we leave here on Friday . . . but who knows?  We still have tomorrow open.

All in all, a nice time spent here in Music City USA.

Von

p.s.  For those who would like to read more detail, check out my travel journal on this trip at:  http://www.igougo.com/journal-j73520-Nashville-Christmas_in_Nashville.html.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Dec 30, 2009)

Timeshare Von said:


> Today we're doing the Jack Daniel's and Dickel distilleries . . .



We enjoyed the Jack Daniel's distillery and tour, but the George Dickel was a disappointment.  Not in production during this week between the holidays so only offering a tour of an empty (cold) plant.  It would have been nice for them to have had that info on their website for folks to be aware of before trekking to their place too.


----------

